# Think she's hooked



## chenryiv (May 28, 2013)

My wife Karen came with me to the Northern Zone shoot @ the Coot's Farm a couple of weeks ago and got a chance to shoot the course with a bow that Jeff Allen had lent us.   Well need less to say, she enjoyed the fellowship with everyone and also her first attempt at 3D.  As we were leaving, I returned the bow and borrowed arrows to Jeff and thanked him for allowing us to use them.  Jeff then offered for us to hang on to them for awhile for her to practice.  

Due to work, I was unable to attend the Appling Archers event on Saturday so, I mentioned to Karen that I was going to go to Panola Mountain.  She agreed to join me and had so much fun that I ordered a Samick "Little Fox" for her today.

Below are some pictures from Sat.  We also want to thank Jeff for allowing her to use his bow  

I just cant let her know how much I paid for some of my bows or I'll be busted.


----------



## robert carter (May 28, 2013)

Thats cool stuff.  I`m with ya on the price of some bows I have had...could get me in trouble quick.lolRC


----------



## oldfella1962 (May 28, 2013)

She's going to love than Samick Little Fox! Samick makes a good line of bows - I have an SLB II longbow myself - someone shooting at the Appling shoot had a Sage (bigger version of the Little Fox) and for the price you can't beat them. 

BTW the Appling shoot was TOUGH! Some of those targets were in so much brush and trees less than half of the guys in my group could hit the target anywhere on it, let alone hit the 10.


----------



## chadeugene (May 28, 2013)

That's awesome!  I hope my wife will get into it as well.  I'm bidding on #20 bow for my wife on Ebay right now.  She can't begin to draw my 30# Titan


----------



## Todd Cook (May 29, 2013)

That's great Crispen. I've always loved archery and bowhunting but when Michelle and the kids got involved, then I really started enjoying it. Good for you!


----------



## Skunkhound (May 29, 2013)

That's awesome. Not having as much luck with Katie. Not gonna push her though, it's there when she's ready. 
 That range is sweet, where is it?


----------



## dutchman (May 29, 2013)

Good deal, Cris! How was the range at Panola Mountian?


----------



## chenryiv (May 29, 2013)

The range has 22 stations and with two being on an elevated stand.  It was not as challenging as the set-up we gave at NGT or TBG events.  The course appears to be set up for the wheelie guys as most of the targets at at 30, 40 and 50 yds.  The are a few at 15 yds.   Compared to what we're used too, I'd give it a "C", but what do I know.   The state charges $5.00 for a parking pass and $10.00 to shoot.  Doesn't appear that it gets used very much until hunting season.  When we got there, the parking lot was empty and when we left it was still empty.

I forgot to mention they have a static range with distances from 10 to 50 yards.

http://youtu.be/oLkC0-ePe7I


----------



## Blueridge (May 29, 2013)

Cris, this opens up all kinds of possibilities for you. " oh i'm sorry Honey , this new bow I bought for you is way too heavy, I will just keep it and get you another one."


----------



## Jake Allen (May 29, 2013)

That is awesome Chris!


----------



## robert carter (May 29, 2013)

Good one BlueRidge. I was thinking maybe...Honey wouldn`t we look like a nice couple with new  matching Silvertips or maybe black Widow longbows....


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 29, 2013)

love that pic with her at the Panola sign!

good stuff, yall keep on shooting


----------



## sawtooth (May 29, 2013)

Thats awesome man...


----------



## 2wheelfoster (May 29, 2013)

That's great! I love shooting with my family!


----------



## Blueridge (May 29, 2013)

robert carter said:


> Good one BlueRidge. I was thinking maybe...Honey wouldn`t we look like a nice couple with new  matching Silvertips or maybe black Widow longbows....



we are on the same page RC.

I will be honest and say that you have me hankerin for a canoe now.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (May 29, 2013)

She might be hunting out of your deer spot while you're baby sitting. lol miKe


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 29, 2013)

Nice. Crispin did you start building your quiver yet?


----------



## TGbow (May 29, 2013)

Better watch out...she might be showing you up...LOL
I wish my wife would get into archery.


----------



## oldfella1962 (May 29, 2013)

Looks like a nice course. It's only about two hours from my home. When my bow gets out of the shop I think I'll shoot there.  I need all the practice I can get before September!


----------



## eucalyptusbird (May 30, 2013)

That is awesome!  I hope too get to shoot with you soon Karen. Its so exciting to see women getting involved!!!!


----------



## T.P. (May 31, 2013)

Dang, C! She purty as a picture! Congrats to you!


----------



## Blueridge (May 31, 2013)

Those are great pictures , very well done.


----------



## chenryiv (May 31, 2013)

Look what came today. I just need to make her some Pittsburg Steelers colored arrows & she'll be set.
I placed it in its proper position on the rack.


----------



## chenryiv (May 31, 2013)

longbowdave1 said:


> Nice. Crispin did you start building your quiver yet?


I plan in building it this week while on vacation.


----------



## Al33 (May 31, 2013)

Good for you Crispen and good for Karen! Hope to see her shooting it soon.


----------



## robert carter (May 31, 2013)

49`r arrows would probably be more accurate.....


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 31, 2013)

chenryiv said:


> I plan in building it this week while on vacation.





Good luck with your builld, let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## chenryiv (Jun 2, 2013)

Sat in the pool this afternoon and finished Karen's quiver.  Now just to stain, add a strap and some rabbit fur. 
LongbowDave thanks again for the tips. It made it a lot easier. Any tip for a 3 point harness or strap?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 2, 2013)

Man , you made short work of that Crispin! Looks good. 

I have made some straps out of 3/4" leather straps and some from 1" nylon web strap. I always thought a braided leather strap would look nice and maybe more correct for the look of those style quivers. 

 Congrats on getting the whole family involved in archery, I love to see that!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 2, 2013)

Here's one strap example from a few years back.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice job on the quiver Crispen. Mike


----------



## Todd Cook (Jun 3, 2013)

I think some arrows to match that Dawgs shirt she's got on would look much better. Probably fly better too.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 4, 2013)

Todd Cook said:


> I think some arrows to match that Dawgs shirt she's got on would look much better. Probably fly better too.



Yeah, fly right into the ground...


----------



## Dennis (Jun 4, 2013)

Todd Cook said:


> I think some arrows to match that Dawgs shirt she's got on would look much better. Probably fly better too.



I agree!!


----------



## chenryiv (Jun 4, 2013)

I agree. Those Steelers colors look much like Yellow Jacket colors!


----------



## dutchman (Jun 4, 2013)

Go Jackets!


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Jun 5, 2013)

Your a lucky man... I wish my wife would tale a liking to shootin a bow


----------



## Chris Horsman (Jun 5, 2013)

Man, look at that perfect well taught form. Kewl beans Mr. Lets go to that range some time me you Dave and our significantly better halves


----------



## Munkywrench (Jun 9, 2013)

My wife decided to try shooting a bow for her first time today. Not sure she's hooked but my kids weren't pleased about it at all...


----------



## coloradowalt (Jun 10, 2013)

Read a tag line once that said "please lord don't let my wife sell my gear for what I said I paid for it".


----------



## Todd Cook (Jun 10, 2013)

Munkywrench said:


> My wife decided to try shooting a bow for her first time today. Not sure she's hooked but my kids weren't pleased about it at all...



Oh no, not the wagon!!!


----------



## chenryiv (Jun 11, 2013)

Aim small, miss small is what I've been told..  Bet ya, she meant to do that.


----------



## chenryiv (Jun 11, 2013)

coloradowalt said:


> Read a tag line once that said "please lord don't let my wife sell my gear for what I said I paid for it".



All I could do is cry like a baby.


----------



## Skunkhound (Jun 11, 2013)

I think we can all relate to that quote. Though some more than others ( looking at you Crispin ).


----------



## Munkywrench (Jun 11, 2013)

Chenryiv, you may be right ha. Worst part was right after that I took the bow back to show her "proper" form I shot right over the target and she just looked at me and laughed...


----------



## StringRash (Jun 18, 2013)

Good job on the quiver. If you are using soft leather for the straps, a mystery braid might look nice.


----------



## chenryiv (Jun 18, 2013)

StringRash said:


> Good job on the quiver. If you are using soft leather for the straps, a mystery braid might look nice.


You're gonna have to show how to make it.


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 20, 2013)

At the next NGT shoot look at what Jenn did for a strap on Taylor's quiver. It is braided leather with ease of adjustment. Might at least get you in the direction you are lookin for. By the way you will have to show me how to make one of those. Love it.


----------

